

Multicore vs. Cloud Computing - mdemare
http://perilsofparallel.blogspot.com/2009/11/multicore-vs-cloud-computing.html

======
joe_the_user
Seems like more of prescription for multicore not happening first on the
cloud. "The cloud" aims to allow overloading of _well-understood_ computers
functions to an outside location. But the rise of multicore basically requires
the development of new uses of computers for the new parallel architecture.
The cloud offers only disadvantages in such development.

